# bsnl connection issues



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2012)

yea folks .. another chap with bsnl connection issues


```
IN THE AFTERNOON WHEN CONNECTION WAS STABLE
Mode:	ADSL_G.dmt
Traffic Type:	ATM
Status:	Up
Link Power State:	L0
 
 	                        Downstream	Upstream
Line Coding(Trellis):	On	On
SNR Margin (0.1 dB):	269	290
Attenuation (0.1 dB):	195	135
Output Power (0.1 dBm):	173	112
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	11360	1352


IN THE EVENING JUST AFTER PING TO 8.8.8.8 STOPPED. CONNECTION STATUS LATER SHOWED DISCONNECTED
Mode:	ADSL_G.dmt
Traffic Type:	ATM
Status:	Up
Link Power State:	L0
 
 	                        Downstream	Upstream
Line Coding(Trellis):	On	On
SNR Margin (0.1 dB):	-7	290
Attenuation (0.1 dB):	195	130
Output Power (0.1 dBm):	198	109
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	10848	1352


I RESTARTED THE MODEM AND THIS IS WHAT IT SHOWS:
Statistics -- xDSL

Mode:	ADSL_G.dmt
Traffic Type:	ATM
Status:	Up
Link Power State:	L0
 
 	                        Downstream	Upstream
Line Coding(Trellis):	On	On
SNR Margin (0.1 dB):	254	280
Attenuation (0.1 dB):	195	130
Output Power (0.1 dBm):	199	122
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	10304	1328


AS I WAS WRITING THIS CONNECTION DROPS AGAIN AND THESE ARE THE VALUES SHOWN:
Statistics -- xDSL

Mode:	ADSL_G.dmt
Traffic Type:	ATM
Status:	Up
Link Power State:	L0
 
 	                        Downstream	Upstream
Line Coding(Trellis):	On	On
SNR Margin (0.1 dB):	247	280
Attenuation (0.1 dB):	195	130
Output Power (0.1 dBm):	199	122
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	10304	1328
```
i face connection issues everyday in the evening.
does this mean that my line is faulty or is it excess load which bsnl is unable to cater to in the evenings?


i see 4-5 messages like this too!
Apr 24 19:14:15 	user 	alert 	kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=70.70.240.201 DST=117.202.25.x LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x20 TTL=116 ID=5415 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=61887 DPT=30231 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000 

can someone pls help


added: the dsl LED is always on and is stable at all times. the web light keeps flickering all the time and when net is disconnected, its flickering rate slows down


----------

